
The Pmarca Guide to Startups, part 2: When the VCs say "no" - staunch
http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/06/the_pmarca_guid_2.html
======
mynameishere
Almost every comment on that guy's blog features somebody kissing his ass.
"Great post, blah, blah". Why do people do that? If you have something
intelligent to add, that's compliment enough.

~~~
gyro_robo
That's a great observation, and I think more people should upmod your comment.

~~~
mynameishere
Hey, who's downmodding this guy? No one has ever said a truer thing!

~~~
joshwa
this isn't reddit. we value signal/noise here, not cleverness.

~~~
gyro_robo
I suggest you re-read the OP.

And it's a pretty ironic thing in a start-up community to say "we don't value
cleverness"!

~~~
joshwa
s/cleverness/jokiness

and I read the OP.

~~~
gyro_robo
The OP _was_ noise. That's the point of my original response.

~~~
joshwa
Sorry, too many levels of meta for me.

~~~
mynameishere
And I was doubling down his irony with my second comment.

------
create_account
Great point about since VCs don't give you an outright "no", you should take
that opportunity to go back to them with a revised idea.

Too many people (me included) tend to never go back.

~~~
donna
Really good point about redefining the pitch and returning based on what they
critiqued.

